# emerald tree boa



## the_chad666 (Jul 29, 2009)

are they legal in aus


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 29, 2009)

yes


----------



## craig.a.c (Jul 29, 2009)

=bECS= said:


> yes



Since when?

No they aren't, they are an exotic, not allowed to be kept in australia.


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 29, 2009)

Get a Green Tree Python. They look and behave very much like an emerald Tree boa even down to the color changes early in life. The major difference being the boa gives birth while the python lays eggs


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 29, 2009)

And the price it is selling for,you can just about get a pair of Chondros for the same price,and their legal..What size difference is their between the both....


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 29, 2009)

craig.a.c said:


> Since when?
> 
> No they aren't, they are an exotic, not allowed to be kept in australia.



My bad, i read it as illegal, it was late :lol:


----------



## the_chad666 (Jul 29, 2009)

theres one for sale on pet link


----------



## -Peter (Jul 29, 2009)

nooooooooooo.:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## the_chad666 (Jul 29, 2009)

wat do you meen noooooooo


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 29, 2009)

wow..... the ignorance of some people ....
They are illegal. If you dont know what that means it means you cant have them.


----------



## -Peter (Jul 29, 2009)

the_chad666 said:


> wat do you meen noooooooo


Advertised on Petlink! I cant believe it. It cant be true. Not Petlink


----------



## kupper (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol five it a few days and busted


----------



## Stephh (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah I saw them on petlink today to. I assume the person who is selling them knows its illegal, but dont they think that maybe someone from DECC may go all secret squirrell on them and try and catch them in the act, or is it a case that they cannot control what is being sold or advertised on the web.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 29, 2009)

kupper said:


> Lol five it a few days and busted



regular advertiser of exotics meaning:
1. DECC dont care.
2. Seller is on a high teched proxy
3. DECC undercover.


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 31, 2009)

Whats the bet they're in Cameroon


----------

